# Boyce College



## SoliDeoGloria (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm just wondering if anyone here has attending, is attending, or know anyone that has/will attended/will be Boyce college in Kentucky.

I found out my church is a part of the Southern Baptist Convention (do not ask me how they are related) but I get 50% off there and I am looking to major in Biblical and Theological studies there with a minor in expository preaching and pastoral ministries.

Any thoughts or anything of the sort?


----------



## rbcbob (Jul 30, 2009)

SoliDeoGloria said:


> I'm just wondering if anyone here has attending, is attending, or know anyone that has/will attended/will be Boyce college in Kentucky.
> 
> I found out my church is a part of the Southern Baptist Convention (do not ask me how they are related) but I get 50% off there and I am looking to major in Biblical and Theological studies there with a minor in expository preaching and pastoral ministries.
> 
> Any thoughts or anything of the sort?



Boyce was started in order to provide training for men in/desiring ministry who lack the university preparation required to enter Southern Baptist Theological Seminary. Some of the men in our church have taken classes there.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 30, 2009)

One of our members just graduated high school and is starting there in the fall.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 30, 2009)

My wife took classes there while I was in Seminary.

In terms of a Bible School - it is pretty good. I'd recommend it over Moody.
They benefit from the proximity to the Seminary, with some of the profs teaching classes at both places.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Jul 30, 2009)

Be sure to take some philosophy classes.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't know how old you are, but most people I know that majored in biblical studies in undergrad, then go to seminary, say they wish they had done something either more broad or more financially useful for their undergrad. From an academic perspective, great majors are Classics, Philosophy, Humanities, History, and English (in roughly that order). All of these will give exposure to lots of fields of learning and require strong critical thinking and writing skills, with Classics having the added plus of Greek/Latin training.

Of course, if you're older and going back to school, or to college for the first time, then some version of Biblical Studies is a good choice.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Jul 30, 2009)

CharlieJ said:


> I don't know how old you are, but most people I know that majored in biblical studies in undergrad, then go to seminary, say they wish they had done something either more broad or more financially useful for their undergrad. In terms of pre-seminary foundational learning, great majors are Classics, Philosophy, Humanities, History, and English (in roughly that order). All of these will give exposure to lots of fields of learning, with Classics having the added plus of Greek/Latin training.



My sentiments _exactly_.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jul 31, 2009)

Tim and I would also be glad to show you around town for housing, etc., if you'd like.


----------



## SoliDeoGloria (Aug 16, 2009)

CharlieJ said:


> I don't know how old you are, but most people I know that majored in biblical studies in undergrad, then go to seminary, say they wish they had done something either more broad or more financially useful for their undergrad. From an academic perspective, great majors are Classics, Philosophy, Humanities, History, and English (in roughly that order). All of these will give exposure to lots of fields of learning and require strong critical thinking and writing skills, with Classics having the added plus of Greek/Latin training.
> 
> Of course, if you're older and going back to school, or to college for the first time, then some version of Biblical Studies is a good choice.



I will be eighteen when I get there.


@ScottishLass
I would very much enjoy that I think.  Thank you!

-----Added 8/16/2009 at 02:54:39 EST-----

May I further add, I wish to be a preaching pastor. Having a lot of knowledge about the old and new testament, hermeneutics, and learning Koine Greek are all things I'm interested in, which is why I have chosen the major that I have.


----------



## Hungus (Aug 16, 2009)

The new dean there is a great guy and a solid Greek scholar. When I had him at his previous institution we has always willing to help and had a good open door policy. Give him a call before coming up and I am sure he can arrange anything you ned. His name is Denny Burk, one warning he does like to rickroll people. Oh and you can find his blog at Denny Burk


----------



## Ivan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hungus said:


> His name is Denny Burk, one warning he does like to rickroll people.



Rickroll?


----------



## Hungus (Aug 16, 2009)

rickroll ... set up a link seeming to somewhere where it actually leads to here : [video=youtube;oHg5SJYRHA0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0[/video]


----------



## Ivan (Aug 16, 2009)

And Danny Burk calls himself a Baptist!


----------

